# HI GUYS



## MR TT (Jun 17, 2008)

hi guys im new on here so thought i would say hello, i have just brought a tt so thought i would sign up and get some info on my car well tt's any way. My car is silver its a 51 plate and it has black leather and its also the 225 bhp model. I would also like to know if ant body knows where i can get stone guard from and also a rought idea in price would be good as i would like it for my front bumper. Thanks for any help


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome. Lots of help and info on here dont be shy to ask .
As for the guard try the TT shop listed on this site down near the bottom.
good luck.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  now you have a TT next step is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome 8)


----------

